# anyone been on pets4homes?



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

discovered the pets4homes website today, has anyone used it? is it full of scammers or are the people on there usually o.k? also do you need to register to reply to ads?
i saw an ad today & think i emailed the seller but it didn't say email sent but it also didn't say i needed to register before i could email so don't know if it sent or not.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you dont need to register to use it, there are a few dodgys on there, but no-where near as many as gumtree!

it dosnt tell you an email has been sent when you reply, so it probly did go through.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

oh well in that case they have 2 emails lol. didn't think the first one had worked so i pressed 'send' again.
i look at gumtree, preloved and freeads. just discovered pets4homes today. are there any others i've missed?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

depends what you looking for?

www.pets-classifieds.co.uk

www.*ukclassifieds*.co.*uk*

www.*petwebsite*.com

www.*findit*.co.uk

have i missed any off :lol2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

blimey. i'll start looking through them.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I find pets4homes has the least scammers on there , Good luck in your search x


----------



## DevonArt (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pets4Homes*

Hi
My wife has her little Lhasa Apso Dog on pets4homes and we have had about 5 calls and emails all time wasters and scams not a good site sadly although it looks good.:2thumb:


----------



## isitreallyme (Jul 15, 2010)

I advertise my rabbits on there & have never had any problems. More dodgy people on Gumtree & Preloved you have to be careful of too - some sellers change their username every other week.

Pigglywiggly missed off www.clickpets.co.uk

What are you looking for? Nosey parker me :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i knew i`d missed one!

:lol2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

isitreallyme said:


> I advertise my rabbits on there & have never had any problems. More dodgy people on Gumtree & Preloved you have to be careful of too - some sellers change their username every other week.
> 
> Pigglywiggly missed off www.clickpets.co.uk
> 
> What are you looking for? Nosey parker me :lol2:


looking for a doggy. i've been dogless for almost a year & the last dog i had was a rescue that i re-homed & regretted it. after a lot of talking we've decided to actually research & choose our own pet dog as a family that wont be going anywhere.


----------



## isitreallyme (Jul 15, 2010)

Good luck with the search as there's plenty of breeds to choose from


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

I love pets4homes. Got all 3 of my doggies from there. And my mate got some truly stunning bargin price Sphynx cats from there too, including one BOGOF deal!!:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

rubberbiscuit said:


> I love pets4homes. Got all 3 of my doggies from there. And my mate got some truly stunning bargin price Sphynx cats from there too, including one BOGOF deal!!:2thumb:


 

When I was looking for my first Sphynx I looked on that site and applied to an advert. I got told the kitten was mine but when we rang to pick it up the owner wanted more money, he started an auction war and I wasnt prepared to join in so told him to stick the kitten where the sun dont shine


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

I've sold lots of reptiles on there with no problems also bought from there too. So recommended site.:flrt:


----------



## kudzinskas (Apr 30, 2014)

*MyPetZilla*



*mogwai* said:


> oh well in that case they have 2 emails lol. didn't think the first one had worked so i pressed 'send' again.
> i look at gumtree, preloved and freeads. just discovered pets4homes today. are there any others i've missed?


This one is quite new and well managed - www.mypetzilla.co.uk Pets for sale | Pet classifieds - Puppy Dogs, Cats Kittens and Pet Birds For Sale


----------

